# Re: I want to delete this topic but I dont know how



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

There ARE ways of reducing symptoms, and some people even achieve remission. It is possible to live a happy, relatively normal life despite IBS.Your fatigue and lack of motivation sounds like depression to me. You should really talk to someone about this, and consider chemical treatment too..it has helped many people on this board. Treating your depression will go a long way toward helping you deal with other aspects of the IBS and your life.Don't give up!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi there,I agree with Luna. I am not a doctor or anything like that but you seem to be depressed. Do not feel alone into this as we all have been there (one way or another). It is important not to give up as stress can make it worse. A lot of IBSers take meds to help with depression or other conditions that affect the gastro response. I hope you feel better.


----------

